# 8th Tier



## Sickdog (Apr 20, 2021)

How tall exactly is that 8th tier in the DCs? Training to pick and that's got my nerves on edge a bit. Not so much the height but how the whole equipment kinda moves and rocks a bit.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 20, 2021)

Around 30ft...  It's scary for people at first but you'll get used to it.  The main thing to always remember is that the equipment has fail safes in them so you're safe as long as you remember to connect your harness and make a habit of just tilting your head back to touch it so you know it's connected. Always step on platform and grab the SRL (self retracting lanyard) to attach it first thing ALWAYS. Once you get used to the rocking & can predict the movements you'll forget you're in the air.


----------



## SunnyShine (Apr 20, 2021)

You're pretty high up there. Forgot my tape measure the last time I got an aisle with an 8th tier 😉 But as Frank said, you'll get used to it. As long as you keep an eye out for unsafe pallet placement and report them, always wear your safety harness, and are aware of your foot placement, you'll be fine. I actually quite enjoy it. Don't forget to use your Shepherd's hook, too! ☺️


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 21, 2021)

I think the top of the supports is 24’, the highest the forks/platform can reach is 23’ assuming I read the data plate correctly.


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 21, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> I think the top of the supports is 24’, the highest the forks/platform can reach is 23’ assuming I read the data plate correctly.


Sounds about right, top height for our RRs is 300 inches, or 25 feet, slightly over the top beam.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2021)

Can you guys post pictures of what dc looks like? Like the aisles and stuff?


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd love to see those.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 22, 2021)

A few from google reviews of different DCs..


----------



## ItChecksOut (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 22, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Can you guys post pictures of what dc looks like? Like the aisles and stuff?


Using a cell phone on the warehouse floor is a safety non negotiable and can get you fired depending on who catches you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Using a cell phone on the warehouse floor is a safety non negotiable and can get you fired depending on who catches you.


Hmm, on the other hand, putting a pallet of water on top of paper towel pallet is SOP I suppose?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 22, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Hmm, on the other hand, putting a pallet of water on top of paper towel pallet is SOP I suppose?



They should be stacking two pallets of water on top of paper towels that's SOP.  😆


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 28, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> How tall exactly is that 8th tier in the DCs? Training to pick and that's got my nerves on edge a bit. Not so much the height but how the whole equipment kinda moves and rocks a bit.


I tell new hires to try and focus on the work they are doing right in front of them vs going up high and then just standing at the edge and looking down to frighten themselves out of making money.  

Even bridges sway but you'll never cross that bridge if you focus on the sway vs the task right in front of you which is getting to where you want to go.


----------



## Sickdog (Apr 30, 2021)

Yea I was told the same thing and it works. I just grab what I need and on to the next one!


----------

